
Ask HN: Best resources for learning to code from scratch - Elof
I’m helping my partner and a close friend kick off learning to code in their spare time from scratch (know how to use a computer but never even opened terminal). Their goal is to be proficient at front end programming. I attempted to get them started myself, but let’s just say that I’m not the most proficient teacher and it’s likely better for my relationship that I don’t.<p>There’s a ton of great content out there, and I’m a little overwhelmed with options so I’m hoping folks can point me in the right direction for recourses that can get them started
======
notafrog
I don't know about resources, but I have an advice for your friends: be
patient. If the end goal is to be proficient at front end programming, and
they're learning in their spare time, it is going to take quite a while.

~~~
Elof
I agree, thanks for the reminder

------
Elof
Based on my research I’m leaning towards
[https://www.freecodecamp.org/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/) but am
completely open to other options

